# Our horses



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

Here is our horses. Enjoy

Ebony. Our 2 yr old paint filly. She was from an auction










Applesauce a 24 yr old POA pony










Showgirl 9 yr old breeding stock paint mare



















Her two yr old filly Blazikan. Shes a sabino overo



















Sugar a 3 yr old tobiano paint mare










Cheyenne Ebonys half sister. 2 yrs old










KC a 24 yr old Quarter gelding










Prism 8 yr old arabian mare



















This is Spice. Shes a 20 yr old [vet guess] paint mare. She came to us half dead, and a rack of bones. Shes almost gained all her weight back.










Ranger- 23 yr old quarter horse gelding


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

They are goreous! Very nice herd.. how many are broke to ride?


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow nice horses  :drool: 

I love the paints


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

Amos said:


> They are goreous! Very nice herd.. how many are broke to ride?


All are broke but the 3 yr old is only started we dont ride them much til 4 or 5. And the 2 yr olds have been trained on the ground and saddled but wont be ridden yet because of age.

Thank you both.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

you have some beauties there! If I could pay for all the hay - I would have so many horses!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

GORGEOUS! You can send Ebony over here ANY time!


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

Crissa said:


> GORGEOUS! You can send Ebony over here ANY time!


That picture is about a year old. You should see her now. Shes not that tall only gonna be about 15 hands. But shes getting a really nice build :O) Ill get you some updated ones soon.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Cool! I just love paints! (okay I love any horse) If I had my own land I would have LOTS of horses too! I only have the one right now. :wink: I have to say that all of your horses look amazing!


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

Crissa said:


> Cool! I just love paints! (okay I love any horse) If I had my own land I would have LOTS of horses too! I only have the one right now. :wink: I have to say that all of your horses look amazing!


Thank you.

This is Spice when she first came to us 5 months ago


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow. That's horrible! Poor girl, she looks amazing now! My horse, Star, was pretty thin too when I got her and now she's fat and in the process of being completely broke, I can saddle her up and get on her no problem, she just doesn't want to move. :roll: I'll get the link so you can see what she looked like.

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=6274&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=15 *page 2 you can see before and after pics*


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

You're doing an awesome job. I bet those horses are very happy to be with you; the Arabian is lovely, reminds me of my horse back in the day.


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

Epona142 said:


> You're doing an awesome job. I bet those horses are very happy to be with you; the Arabian is lovely, reminds me of my horse back in the day.


Thank you. the arabian is my baby. Though that was my daughter taking her in the halter class that day. She was trained by me. Im so proud of her. Shes doing great.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Pretty horses! You did a great job with Spice!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful horses!!!!!!!!


----------

